# Can I mount transducer on my front trolling motor somehow?



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 25, 2013)

The problem is it's not a regular bow mount trolling motor. It's a transom model that I reversed the head on, and mounted it on the bow of my flat jon. When I'm done fishing, I have to raise the motor all the way, lay it down, and strap it down. It's there any way to make this work and be able to secure the cable? Thanks.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Jul 25, 2013)

Use a large screw clamp to attach the 'ducer to the motor and zip tie the cable to the shaft....


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 25, 2013)

The shaft has to be able to move all the way up and down though. If I zip tie the cable to the shaft, I can't do that can I?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 25, 2013)

Zip tie it at the bottom and again right under the head leaving a somewhat slack line between the two to ride up the outside of your bracket.


----------



## marshman (Jul 25, 2013)

i have a big picture of the slack in the wire getting snagged on something.... 

i think i would rig up a piece of conduit or broom handle or something with a clamp, tranducer mounted to the bottom, clamp at top...when you stop to fish, deploy the trolling motor, and deploy the "transducer on a pole"...

if you dont already have a fish finder, they make one that clamps on the side of the boat, fashion kinda like a trolling motor...we have one around here...it works ok...not too detailed, mostly just a depth finder...


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## drum (Jul 26, 2013)

I have mine zip tied to my trolling motor, and it works fine no snags yet as a transom mount.
my transducer wire is on the left side and power and finder are on the right. so I get no inoferance.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone that mounts a transducer onto a Powerdrive has done the same thing essentially where you zip tie it at the very bottom and then the wire runs freely up the shaft and is fastened in some fashion above the depth collar. It seems scary at first but many people do it this way and if you be careful you shouldn't have any issues. 

You really just need to weigh your options and how much thinking you want to put into it. You can mount it to a separate pole and deploy that on its own as well as marshman was suggesting, in the end its how you want it to be done. 

And it's definitely worth having the transducer right up front for accurate measurements.


----------

